#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Thesis in Petroleum Engineering

## DAH7542

Dear members, here a list of websites from various universities with available digital thesis in Petroleum Engineering for download. Please provide more links to other faculties.



Thesis Texas A&M:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thesis OU:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thesis Stanfor:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thesis NTNU:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thesis Texas at Austin:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Montana Tech:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Thesis in Petroleum Engineering

----------


## budi khoironi

Thesis LSU
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## boussis

thank you

----------


## ltan

Thanks very much!

----------


## saeed5331

Dear DAH7542 
Thanks very much for your valuable post.

----------


## sami22

thanks very much

----------


## bakorebbati

thanks

----------


## reservoir_re

Many thanks

----------


## aadamx

> Dear members, here a list of websites from various universities with available digital thesis in Petroleum Engineering for download. Please provide more links to other faculties.
> 
> Thesis Texas A&M:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your information, I want to do a PhD and I do not know which subject I want to choose!

Thanks a lot

----------


## pvaladares

You could study the subject about the new gas source - xisto

----------


## amyn89

thanksssss

----------


## mridul

thank you very much sir

----------


## mridul

Texas A&M and OU links are not working, Kindly share new links.

See More: Thesis in Petroleum Engineering

----------


## Enet

Thank you.

----------


## emrah76

Thanks for sharing

----------


## zangthanh

Could you please help me to download 2 thesis from the links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you very much
my email addresss: zangthanh@gmail.com

----------


## TheDreadLord

What subjects do you think are relevant nowadays for a Ph.D. thesis in petroleum engineering?

----------


## fighting_irish

TU Delft:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fighting_irish

TU Delft:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## DAH7542

Rice University:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Another link for theses and dissertations from UT:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdulghaffar

Thank you very much

----------


## tibas

Thank you for sharing with us those good sites

----------


## dabigmike

Thanks

----------


## aliaa

Thank you

----------


## fadeyklux

> Thank you



Thanks!

See More: Thesis in Petroleum Engineering

----------


## zephmoseki

looking for ideas on how to do thesis in Msc Fire Engineering

----------


## abdulasad

Texas A&M is now not allowing to download the thesis copy from outside univeristy...... any one can download one copy for me???

----------


## abdulasad

King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jack

need book by  Matthew J Pranter*"Use of a petrophysical-based reservoir zonation and multicomponent seismic attributes ... geologic modeling* Vacuum field* New Mexico" 
regards

----------

